# Ventilateur et chauffe Imac G5 17''



## cedd (16 Septembre 2007)

Voilà j'ai depuis quelques temps le ventilateur du cpu qui tourne à fond.
Apres un passage en centre mac verdicte changer la carte mère.... 800 euros, mon Imac n'est plus sous garantie. Et bien sur Appel n'en à rien à faire. ( je pense qu'il on perdu un fidèle client )

Mon ventilo tourne à 5600 t/m mon CPU est autour de 75 à 82° sur Temperarture monitor et à 70 75° sur Istapro.
C'est devu infernale de travailler avec.
Avec vous des conseilles pour arranger ce problème


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Septembre 2007)

cedd a dit:


> Voilà j'ai depuis quelques temps le ventilateur du cpu qui tourne à fond.
> Apres un passage en centre mac verdicte changer la carte mère.... 800 euros, mon Imac n'est plus sous garantie. Et bien sur Appel n'en à rien à faire. ( je pense qu'il on perdu un fidèle client )
> 
> Mon ventilo tourne à 5600 t/m mon CPU est autour de 75 à 82° sur Temperarture monitor et à 70 75° sur Istapro.
> ...



Que veut-tu qu'ils fassent, il n'est plus garantie!


----------



## rizoto (16 Septembre 2007)

Quel age as ton imac?

Essaie d'aller chez un autre réparateur 
ou 
Essaie de faire un courrier à apple


----------



## gad1962 (16 Septembre 2007)

N'est-il pas possible d'enlever et de remettre le proc en ayant pris soin de mettre de la bonne pâte thermique ? Le problème semble venir de là, si tu peux bosser dessus c'est qu'apparemment la CM est opérationnelle...

C'est ce que j'aurais fait sur un PC, mais ne connaissant pas le HARD des mac, rectifiez moi si c'est une connerie  

@+


----------



## cedd (17 Septembre 2007)

On m'a dej&#224; parler de changer la p&#226;te, je ne l'ai pas encore fait.
A priori c'est un probl&#232;me recurant sur le G5.
Je voulais savoir si les temperatures et la vitesse du ventilo sont normales. Et des solutions s'il y en a.
J'ai ecrie &#224; appel ils s'en tappent, je suis de&#231;u de leur reaction
pour info mon mac &#224; 1 an 1/2


----------



## gad1962 (17 Septembre 2007)

Je serais toi j'effectuerai une recherche afin de dépoussièrer ton mac et de changer le cas échéant la pâte thermique du processeur, selon moi les causes viennent d'une chauffe excessive, à priori si tu arrives à bosser dessus correctement malgré ces températures la CM n'est pas à mettre en cause.

Jette un oeil sur ce fil cela peut être utile 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142780


----------



## cedd (17 Septembre 2007)

J'ai ouvert souffl&#233; et rein &#231;a monte. Il est impossible de changer la p&#226;te thermique sans demonter tout l'ordi vis cot&#233; ecran.

Dans l'histoire se qui m'enerve le plus c'est que ce probl&#232;me avait commenc&#233; pendant la garantie mais d'une mani&#232;re tres occasionnel et relativement bref, je n'y avait pas pret&#233; attention. Le probl&#232;me semble recurant sur les G5 et Mac n'amume pas ces probl&#232;mes apres la fin de garantie en resume ils s'en foutent. J'aurais du prendre appelcare m'ont ils dit....
Je suis ultra decu en plus c'est juste la s&#233;rie apres ceux qui ont ete pris en charge.
C'etait mon 3eme mac et mon dernier, avec regret mais je pense qu'une marque comme Appel se doit d'assumer ces defaillances. et pas &#224; l'utilisateur de payer.

Si non d'autres ide&#233;s
Quelle est la bonne temp de fonctionnement et la vitesse du ventil ? pourquoi une diff&#233;rence entre temp monitor et istat de 5 &#224; 8&#176; pour le cpu ?


----------



## gad1962 (17 Septembre 2007)

Quoiqu'il en soit, je suis d'accord avec toi, ce n'est pas au client de payer les défaillances d'un produit; les constructeurs ont trop tendance à nous faire payer la faible pérennité de leurs produits et Apple n'échappe pas à la règle, surtout lorsqu'il s'agit d'un problème récurrent, connu d'eux-même et de tous, par ailleurs ils doivent juridiquement le prendre en charge au titre de la "garantie légale" et non pas contractuelle, en effet la garantie légale n'a pas de limite dans le temps et protège les acheteurs contre tout vice caché, quand je vois le nombre de possesseurs de G5 ayant ce problème...


----------

